# Samsung-Nook partnership just announced



## Saul Tanpepper

So, instead of Windows-based Nook, Microsoft has partnered with Samsung to offer a Galaxy Nook-branded tablet. Given Samsung's popularity, I think this bodes well for the Nook business.

http://variety.com/2014/digital/news/barnes-noble-hooks-samsung-for-co-branded-nook-tablets-1201214089/

http://www.geekwire.com/2014/interview-barnes-noble-ceo-on-nooks-samsung-deal-microsoft-partnership-and-amazon-rivalry/


----------



## gtkingauthor

I bought one, just because I'm a gadget whore! I think it's an interesting move and the fact you can download the Kindle app directly to it let's you have your cake and eat it too. Mentalet note, must try this on Kindle fire. Personally I prefer just the plain readers without all  the access to the Web and apps. I think it becomes too much of a distraction, especially for kids, which I am at heart.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

gtkingauthor said:


> Mentalet note, must try this on Kindle fire.


Try what?

Fire comes with Kindle integral to the Fire OS, of course. There is no 'Nook' app in Amazon's app store, but you can likely get it from 1mobile. Yes, it runs just fine according to reports. I've seen no need for it, however. There's nothing I want to read that's ONLY on Nook.


----------



## gtkingauthor

Mentalet note??  What??  LOL!!  No idea where that 'et' came from, but you're right Ann, I meant trying to put the nook app on the kindle.  And again you're right about there being nothing specific to the nook that I can't get from Amazon for my Kindle.  And cheaper!


----------



## AuthorAdvocate

I hope it's a good move for Barnes n Noble. The Nook is a great device and it's good for authors since Nook readers aren't as price-sensitive as Kindle readers - but Barnes and Noble as a company is a disaster.


----------



## astonwest

Interesting that you can use the Kindle app on the Nook like this, now...but that does seem to be my one issue with my Nook Simple Touch (and the complaint I always have to field when people ask me why I don't read their Kindle-only books). Almost makes me want to consider the offer they were giving at B&N recently, where they wanted you to trade in your older Nook for a discount on a new one...


----------

